# Les Applis s'ouvrent et se referment immédiatement .



## techz (24 Juillet 2008)

Bonjour à tous .
J'ai un Iphone 3G 16go depuis le 17 juillet , et j'ai de gros soucis d'applications .
C'est un iphone orange non desimlocké et non jailbreaké .
j'ai des apllications payantes et gratuite téléchargées sur l'apps store depuis mon iphone .
Toutes mes apllis , lorsque je les ouvre , apparaissent un cours instant puis se referment immédiatement pour revenir au menu .
J'ai contacté une première fois le service technique apple , qui m'a consseillé de désinstaller puis de reinstaller les apllis .
Effectivement ca fonctionne mais pas tres longtemps , 2 ou 3 heures plus tard même problème .
En plus une des appli que j'ai acheté me permet de stocker des info perso et donc a chaque reinstall , je dois faire une heure et demi de saisie ....... :-( pas cool .
j'ai recontacté une deuxième fois le service technique qui m'a demandé de faire une restauration . 
Ce que j'ai fait , au passage cela a upgrader mon firmware de 2.0(5A345) vers 2.0(5A347) , et la c'etait mieux cela a tenu 24 heures , mais le lendemain même problème .

Les applis que j'ai sont :
-Ewallet (stockage d'info perso) PAYANTE
-asubnet (calcul de subnet rzo) GRATUITE
-arcade (jeu) GRATUITE
-zipcodes (recherche de codes postaux) GRATUITE
et la dernière : iconvert (conversions poids , monnaie , etc ...) GRATUITE .

Je ne sais plus quoi faire ...... auriez vous une idée ? d'autres ont le même problème ?
Merci d'avance de votre aide .


----------



## Grahamcoxon (24 Juillet 2008)

J'ai également occasionnellement rencontré ce problème peu de temps après l'installation des logiciels, mais il a disparu ensuite. Essaie de redémarrer ton téléphone, et patient quelques jours, voir si le problème persiste.


----------



## techz (24 Juillet 2008)

Et bien même en redémarrant l'iphone , rien n'y fait .
Même un hard reset en appuyant simultanément sur Off et le bouton CENTRAL .
Je sais pas trop quoi faire .... c'est dommage , c'est un bel appareil mais la fiabilité n'est pas au RDV ......


----------



## Gwen (24 Juillet 2008)

J'ai aussi eu le même souci sur certaines applications.

Je viens de l'expérimenter aujourd'hui même avec Brain Challenge. 3 fois sur 4 ça plantait


----------



## pim (24 Juillet 2008)

Pour ma part j'ai presque quotidiennement une application qui se referme juste après l'ouverture, et j'ai remarqué qu'après ça toute application que je ré-ouvre derrière provoque un reboot de l'iPhone.

Cela ne m'étonne pas outre mesure, je suis assez habitué aux reboots intempestifs sur l'iPod, très fréquent à l'ouverture de CoverFlow ou à l'ouverture d'une vidéo 

Je te conseille de désinstaller les logiciels un par un, comme tu parles de quatre logiciels différents gardes-en trois et désinstalle seulement zipcode par exemple (si j'en crois les réactions lues sur l'AppStore, ce dernier n'a pas l'air de bien fonctionner de toute manière avec les codes postaux français), et vois si cela va mieux ou pas. Moi je ne peux pas faire cela vu que j'ai déjà quatre pages complètes d'applications  :king:  

Dernière idée, il paraît qu'un grand nombre de contacts ralentit assez fortement l'iPhone, peut être que si tu as 1000 contacts cela "le gêne" ?!  (ce qui serais un comble soit dit en passant).

De toute manière, gardons espoir, ce n'est que la version "zéro" de ce nouveau système "deux", on peut s'attendre à des améliorations (alors que du point de vue de l'iPod nano 3G, je n'ai plus d'espoir, je me borne à être fataliste  )


----------



## techz (26 Juillet 2008)

Merci Pim , a priori cela venait bien du logiciel ZipCodes car j'ai desinstaller toutes les appications sauf ewallet et depuis plus de 24heures , plus de problèmes .
J'ai de forts soupcons sur ZipCodes car dans le panneau general , il install un onglet pour afficher ou non certaines villes (tres bugger d'ailleurs) et je pense que c'est cedt onglet qui doit modifier (mal) les droits de certains repertoires et du coup les appli ne se lance plus apres .
La je vais reinstaller mes applications une par une sauf ZipCodes et je verais bien .


----------



## pim (26 Juillet 2008)

Je suis bien content de t'avoir aidé 

Si tu as 5 minutes, va sur l'AppStore pour mettre un commentaire sur ZipCode, afin que d'autres utilisateurs soient au courant des problèmes avec cette application


----------



## techz (26 Juillet 2008)

Vi c'est fait ^^ ;-)


----------



## techz (26 Juillet 2008)

bon ben en fait non , ca venait pas de ZipCodes puisque je n'ai plus cette application est mon problème est revenu.
La dernière application installée est Palringo , même apres desinstallation mon problème persiste .
Je sais plus trop quoi faire . vraiement bizzare comme symptome .....


----------



## techz (26 Juillet 2008)

En fait , ca doit venir du firmware car apres le quatrième redemarrage de l'iphone , mes appli refonctionnent.
Mais des fois elles refonctionnent qu'au bout de deu ou même un seul redemarrage , c'est aléatoire ..... du coup quand mes applis fonctionnent , j'evite d'eteindre mon iphone sinon je ne suis pas sur qu'au redemarrage elles refonctionne du premier coup ^^ .


----------



## misterbabou (26 Juillet 2008)

cela viendrai du firmware d'après les news que j'ai eu. Attendre est la meilleure solution ....


----------



## techz (4 Août 2008)

Bon , j'ai toujours ce problème.

Au debut j'avais l'impression que lorsque mes apps fonctionnaient , il sufisait de ne pas eteindre mon iphone et c'etait bon , malheureusement ce n'est pas le cas , le bug réapparait malgrès tout .

Et j'ai trouvé une solution qui n'est certe pas satisfaisante mais qui peut aider parfois donc je vous la poste ici ca servira peut être certains .
Car le simple fait d'eteindre puis de rallumer mon iphone ne fonctionne pas .(ou alors faut que je fasse la manip 6 ou 8 fois d'affiller pour que ca marche .....)

Lorsque les applications bugs et ne veulent pas se lancer (ou s'ouvre et se referme imediatement) , je desinstalle une petite appli gratuite (n'importe laquelle) puis la reinstall , ensuite j'eteins puis rallume mon iphone et la toutes mes apps refonctionnent .
Donc ca fonctionne mais c'est assez chiant surtout que je n'arrive pas encore a savoir quel est le facteur déclenchant de ce bug ....

Ce qui m'ennuie un peu c'est que je trouve peu d'info la dessus ou alors ce sont des personnes qui ont jailbreaker leurs iphones (et du coup elles ont les outils pour regler ce pb).

Suis-je tout seul a avoir ce problème ?
Est-ce qu'il y a des personnes qui n'ont absoulement aucuns problèmes avec les apps ? Si tel est le cas il est peu probable que cela vienne du firmware mais plutôt alors du hardware .....

SVP si vous avez ou non ce problème , pouvez vous temoigner ici ?
Merci d'avance de votre aide .


----------



## Frodon (4 Août 2008)

J'ai également eu ce problème. Il semble que parfois l'iPhone a du mal avec les DRMs... Je suis amené à penser que c'est les DRMs, car souvent lorsque cela arrive je ne peux également plus lire mes morceaux de musique protégés de l'iTunes Store, alors qu'il n'y a aucun soucis avec les morceaux sans DRM (iTunes Plus ou autres).

Jusqu'à maintenant, un redémarrage de l'iPhone + une synchro avec iTunes a résolu le problème.

Ce qui est sûr c'est que cela ne vient pas du hardware. Constaté sur 3 iPhone, mon iPhone EDGE, mon premier iPhone 3G qui et parti en SAV pour problème de son, et mon iPhone 3G de remplacement (qui est un nouveau, car ils ont préférés m'envoyer un nouveau plutôt que de réparer le précédent (classique de nos jour en SAV)).


----------



## techz (5 Août 2008)

Je viens de mettre a jour avec la version 2.0.1 .
Le problème persiste , j'avais espoire qu'avec un nouveau firmware cela corrige ce gros GROS GROS bug , ben non ........ :-(


----------



## fmr (6 Août 2008)

oui vraiment gros problème.
Mon iPhone 3G est parti en réparation à cause de ce bug. Ils m'en ont donné un tout neuf, mais le problème est revenu (au bout de quelques temps d'utilisation des applications -n'importe laquelle- plus rien ne fonctionne). Ça fait depuis une heure là que j'attends que l'accueil réapparaisse à la place de la pomme.
Pour un téléphone c'est vraiment pas top.

Est-ce que ça n'arrive qu'à quelques personnes ou à tout le monde ?
Et surtout d'où vient le problème ?


----------



## fredzarf (12 Août 2008)

Je confirme, même problème, vous n'êtes pas seuls les gars... J'en parlais ici mais surtout là sur MacBidouille.

Je me suis permis de copier-coller ta solution Techz... au moins cela permet d'échapper au bug sans que cela nous coûte trop pour l'instant... Merci à toi !


----------



## pim (13 Août 2008)

C'est très étrange vos problèmes. Moi à part quelques plantages de Safari mobile sur des champs de réponse dans des forums ou des blogs, rien à signaler. Et encore ces plantages (très gênants puisque l'on perds le texte déjà tapé) son bien moins fréquents depuis la 2.0.1.

Sachez néanmoins que la mémoire allouée aux applications serait limité à 300 Mo ; avez-vous beaucoup de jeux, qui sont les applications parmi les plus lourdes ?

De plus, certaines applications peuvent être très exigeantes en ressources, et si elles ne trouvent pas assez de mémoire, c'est le plantage. Safari mobile et Mail par exemple peuvent conserver des éléments en mémoire et/ou en execution. En "forçant à quitter" ces deux applications (appuyer sur le bouton Home 6 secondes) ou en redémarrant, on peut améliorer la quantité de mémoire et/ou de ressource disponible.

En tout cas, chez moi j'ai désormais plus de 60 applications supplémentaires, tout marche bien, alors pourquoi pas chez vous ?!


----------



## asticotboy (13 Août 2008)

Je crois que j'ai un souci...

Effectivement mes s'app s'ouvrent mais se referment immédiatement, bon je ne suis pas le seul, ok.

J'ai fait la maj 2.0.1 hier soir (le problème est apparu après, on est bien d'accord).

Le souci, c'est que lors de la synchro iPhone/PC (eh oui), j'ai eu un message, qui me disait (en gros) qu'il était impossible de synchroniser mes app sur cet ordinateur... que je n'avais pas les droits, etc... Bref. Ce sont des app gratuites, je ne vais pas m'embêter, je les jette et je les reinstalle.


----------



## asticotboy (14 Août 2008)

Ca y est ça remarche... 

Apres mises à jour depuis appstore.


----------



## Mouet (14 Août 2008)

Depuis ce matin impossible douvrir la moindre application sur mon iTouch elles s'ouvrent mais se referment immédiatement.
Après plusieurs appels téléphoniques avec Apple, il semble que le problème soit connu et aucune solution pour linstant.


----------



## techz (14 Août 2008)

Vola , après plusieurs invitigations , je pense avoir trouvé le problème .
En fait cela viens comme le disait frodon d'une bibliotheque corompue de itunes .

Je m'explique :
Jeudi dernier j'avais mes applications qui s'ouvraient et se refermaient comme d'habitude au moins une fois par jour .
J'ai donc fais ce que je faisait d'habitude , j'ai installé une appli gratuite , puis je l'ai desinstallé (car je n'en avais pas besoin ^^) puis j'ai rebooter l'iphone .
La tout fonctionnait comme d'habitude .
Ensuite , je n'ai plus branché mon iphone avec itunes et plus de synchro jusqu'à aujourd'hui.
Et de toute la semaine , donc , je n'ai plus eu aucuns problèmes d'applications .

Ce soir , je décide de refaire une synchro avec itunes .
Et la , juste apres la synchro rebelote , les applications re plantent .

Donc déduction , les plantages applicatifs proviennent d'une bibliotheque itunes corompu .

Je pense donc que la solution de frodon est LA solution .
Je ne l'ai tjrs pas testé car j'ai une appli qui ne se synchronise pas avec itune et qui stocke tous mes mots de passe , et si je fais la manip je perds tout ca et donc je dois me retapper 2 heures de saisie et je n'ai pas le courage , mais peut être que je le ferais ce week end .....

Donc voila pour ceux qui ont le même problème faite la manip suivante :
"installer une appli gratuite , puis la desinstaller (si vous n'en avait pas besoin) puis rebooter l'iphone ."
Il faut faire cela après chaques synchro avec itunes .
Si vous ne synchronisait avec itunes qu'une fois par semaine , ce n'est pas génant , sinon je vous conseil la methode de frodon .

En espérant avoir pu vous être utile .


----------



## pim (14 Août 2008)

techz a dit:


> Je ne l'ai tjrs pas testé car j'ai une appli qui ne se synchronise pas avec itune et qui stocke tous mes mots de passe , et si je fais la manip je perds tout ca et donc je dois me retapper 2 heures de saisie et je n'ai pas le courage



Autant changer d'application !

Moi au début j'avais fait l'acquisition de eWallet, qui ne dispose pas encore de logiciel de synchronisation sur Mac ni sur PC (prévu pour cet automne par l'éditeur). Dès les premiers essais, j'ai perdus des mots de passe, j'ai donc rapidement laissé tombé, d'autant que j'avais du mal à comprendre la logique de l'application...

J'ai en revanche adopté SplashID, et en utilisant la version d'essai valable 30 jours de leur logiciel sur Mac, j'ai rentré d'un coup une cinquantaine de mots de passe ! C'est après avoir passé trois heures à faire cela que l'on se rends compte de l'utilité d'avoir un clavier et une souris pour faire cette opération ! Et aucun problème pour le transfert sur l'iPhone, qui ne se fait qu'une fois, tout ce synchronise impeccablement, et l'application sur l'iPhone est tout à fait claire et pérenne (à tel point que je ne pense pas prendre la version sur Mac, puisque désormais je rajoute les quelques nouveaux mots de passe directement sur l'iPhone !).

Ce qui est sûr, c'est que le plus délicat avec l'AppStore c'est de bien choisir ses applications, et le fait que l'on ne puisse pas les tester est vraiment un problème. Je dois en avoir une grosse dizaine que j'ai désinstallé, dont certaines payantes, sur un total qui s'élève à plus de soixante...


----------



## techz (14 Août 2008)

Merci , je ne connaissais pas splashid , c'est vrai que ca a l'air bcp mieux surtout la sync .
Je vais donc essayer ca je pense , ca m'embete un peu car du coup j'ai acheté une appli pour rien mais bon ..... surtout que quand j'ai acheté ewallet il etait à 15 euro sur l'appstore ..... :s enfin ...
Sinon j'ai un gros manque sur l'iphone , je trouve rien comme appli capable de prendre des notes et de sync avec l'ordi .... une iddée ?


----------



## pim (14 Août 2008)

Et bien, Evernote est très bien, et viens justement d'être mis à jour sur l'AppStore


----------



## techz (15 Août 2008)

J'ai verifié et ca fonctionne :

Procédure pour ne plus avoir de problèmes d'applications qui s'ouvrent et se referment immédiatement :

1- Télécharger et installer Itunes 7.7.1
2- Supprimer les repertoires suivant ; (Sous Windows Vista)
-C:\Users\<nom de l'utilisateur>\AppData\Local
-C:\Users\<nom de l'utilisateur>\AppData\LocalLow
-C:\Users\<nom de l'utilisateur>\AppData\Roaming
-<nom de l'utilisateur>\AppData\Itunes
3- Relancer Itunes
4- recréer la bibliotheque itune
5- conneter votre iphone
6- Effectuer une restauration en mode "Nouvel Iphone"
7- Reinstaller les applications sur l'iphone.

Cette procédure permet de remettre à zero votre iphone et la biblitheque itunes car le problèmes des applications qui se referment viens de la bibliotheque itunes corompue.

Voila j'espère que cela pourra aider certains d'entre vous qui comme moi ont galéré pas mal de temps avec ce gros BUG , qui est soit inconnue du support Apple soit censuré ......


----------



## xfred12 (18 Août 2008)

Magnifique, j'ai un iPhone tout neuf, absolument pas trafiqué, et toutes les applications téléchargées ne s'ouvrent plus !
Quelle est la manipulation pour résoudre le problème sur un ordinateur tournant XP ?


----------



## Anonyme (18 Août 2008)

xfred12 a dit:


> Magnifique, j'ai un iPhone tout neuf, absolument pas trafiqué, et toutes les applications téléchargées ne s'ouvrent plus !
> Quelle est la manipulation pour résoudre le problème sur un ordinateur tournant XP ?



Lire le message au dessus ?


----------



## xfred12 (19 Août 2008)

J'avais bien vu la solution, mais elle est valable pour Vista. Sous XP, les répertoires sont légèrement différents et je ne sais pas où iTunes dépose ses fichiers.


----------



## Anonyme (19 Août 2008)

Utilise la fonction _rechercher_ pour localiser le répertoire iTunes en question.


----------



## ctgall (20 Août 2008)

Après 2 jours de possession d'iphone, j'ai le même problème... 

Mais, depuis que mes applications téléchargés ne fonctionnent pas, il y a un "E" en haut de l'écran, à côté du nom du service téléphonique (Swisscom). Est-ce qu'il y a un rapport ou pas du tout? Que veux-dire ce "E"?

Merci d'avance


----------



## Anonyme (20 Août 2008)

Ca veut dire que tu es en Edge.


----------



## ctgall (20 Août 2008)

Ok, merci 

Pourquoi est-ce que le réseau Edge (ou 3G) a tout un coup apparu? Je ne l'avais pas les premiers jours de mon acquisition?

Désolé pour le hors sujet...


----------



## asticotboy (20 Août 2008)

Tu devrais peut-être te renseigner sur la différence qu'il existe entre les différents réseaux (que tu peux tous utiliser avec ton iPhone 3G selon ta localisation...). Jette un oeil *ici* si tu es un peu dans le flou.


----------



## Anonyme (20 Août 2008)

Tout dépend de l'endroit où tu te trouves. La qualité du réseau n'est pas la même et la 3G n'est pas développé partout en France.


----------



## ctgall (20 Août 2008)

Disons que ma question n'était pas vraiment la différence entre les 2 réseaux, mais plus, pourquoi s'affiche-il à l'écran? Si je désactive la 3G, le Edge s'affiche en haut...

Mais peut-être que quand l'iPhone se connecte à un réseau il est "obligé" de l'afficher par un "E" ou un"3G"? Si c'est le cas, vous aurez répondu à ma question 

Ca me semblait juste un peu louche de ne pas l'avoir remarqué lors des premiers jours d'utilisations...


----------



## asticotboy (20 Août 2008)

ctgall a dit:


> Si je désactive la 3G, le Edge s'affiche en haut...


 
Oui. Et si tu actives le wifi sur ta live box (ou autre), le signal wifi s'affiche à la place.



> Mais peut-être que quand l'iPhone se connecte à un réseau il est "obligé" de l'afficher par un "E" ou un"3G"? Si c'est le cas, vous aurez répondu à ma question


 
Donc oui, il y a toujours quelquechose d'affiché, soit edge, soit 3G, sois wifi, suivant le réseau sur lequel tu es.



> Ca me semblait juste un peu louche de ne pas l'avoir remarqué lors des premiers jours d'utilisations...


 
Tu étais peut-être uniquement en 3G ou en wifi pour pendant ces 2 jours-ci. 



edit : mais on s'égare, là...


----------



## ctgall (20 Août 2008)

Humm, d'accord!

Merci pour vos lumières!


----------



## krylly (21 Août 2008)

Bonjour à tous,

je viens de quitter mon V1 pour un 3G et je retrouve le même probleme à savoir que les 2 applis photo (appareil et mes photos) s'ouvrent et se referment aussi tôt.
j'ai eu beau faire un nombre incalculable de restaurations; rien n'y fait...
quelqu'un a t il une solution pour moi svp???


----------



## ctgall (22 Août 2008)

J'ai une manip (qui ne me semble pas avoir été décrite ici), mais qui ne marche pas pour toutes les applis... Mais qui a au moins l'avantage de ne pas avoir besoin de l'ordinateur à côté... (quoi de plus chiant quand on est en ville et que l'on veut les horaires de train à partir de l'appli...)

Bref...

Je supprime une appli qui ne fonctionne pas et la retélécharge à partir de l'apple store (de l'iPhone donc) et l'installe. Après plusieurs essais, certaines applications, recommencent à fonctionner, voilà...

En espèrant que ça puisse t'aider.


----------



## techz (23 Août 2008)

La manipulation que jai décrite plus haut n'est qu'illusoire , elle fonctionne mais pas tres longtemps , peu de temps apres le problème resurgit .
Je pense qu'il n'y a aucune slution si ce n'est ne pas synchroniser son iphone avec itunes le temps que apple sorte le firmware 2.1 qui est censé résoudre ce problème aux dires de steeve jobs .

Donc pour ceux qui ont le pb des applisvoici ce qu'il y a a faire :
1 - Desinstaller puis renstaller une appli ( n'importe laquelle )
2 - Faire un reboot de l'iphone.
A partir de la tout reviens a la normale , les aplis refonctionnent .
Ensuite ne plus faire de synchro itune tant que le firmware 2.1 n'est pas sortie .
Si jamais besoin de faire une synchro itunes , lorsque la synchro est terminée refaire la manip a partir de 1 .


----------



## mattt3 (23 Août 2008)

Bonjour,
des nouvelles quant aux applis qui plantent, j'ai reçu un mail très intéressant d'Apple hier soir.
Voici la copie:

"Dear Customer,

We have found, and addressed, an issue with your iTunes Store account which was preventing your computers from authorizing certain tracks properly. This problem could affect playing back purchased music or videos or launching applications on iPhone or iPod touch. You won't notice this issue until you attempt to authorize a computer to play one of the affected tracks.  We have corrected the issue, however in order to authorize the affected purchases on your computer you will need to redownload new copies of the tracks from the iTunes Store. We have added the affected tracks back into your download queue, and they are available for you to download at any time, free of charge.

Before you redownload, please follow these steps to authorize your account and your computer:

1. Deauthorize your account, by choosing "Deauthorize Computer" from the Store menu in iTunes.
2. Select "Authorize Computer" from the Store Menu in iTunes, and re-authorize your account.

Once you've completed the steps above, you can begin to redownload the affected tracks. To redownload, simply choose "Check for Purchases" from the Store menu in iTunes. Make sure that you enter the Account ID "mattt3@mac.com" when checking for purchases.

We know that redownloading these tracks will cause you to have duplicate files on your hard drive, so we've created a step-by-step walkthrough that will help you eliminate the affected copies of the files.

The walkthrough for removing these duplicate tracks is available at:

http://support.apple.com/KB/HT2905

After removing the duplicate tracks, you should also re-sync any iPod or iPhone that have purchases from this account. If your iPod or iPhone is set to Manually Manage Songs and Videos, you'll need to restore the device and then re-add tracks from your Library.

Your purchases should now all play successfully. If you experience any difficulty using your purchases, please let me know.

As our way of apologizing for this situation, and the inconvenience that this has caused, we'd like to offer you a Gift Certificate in the amount of 15 EUR.

Your 15 EUR Gift Certificate code is:
XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX4

To redeem this Gift Certificate, click the link below to launch iTunes and display the Gift Certificate redemption page:

https://phobos.apple.com/WebObjects/MZFinance.woa/wa/redeemLandingPage

Enter the 16-digit Gift Certificate code and click the Redeem button. A message will appear confirming that the funds have been added to your account.

Thank you for being an iTunes Store Customer.

Sincerely,
Eric
iTunes Store Customer Support"

Franchement, si ça c'est pas du sérieux et du professionalisme, quest'ce que c'est !
Le gars s'est rendu compte du problème et a bien pris le temps de regler le problème, vraiment rien à redire, avec en prime un bon de 15  sur iTunesStore
J'ai été très agréablement surpris par Apple qui s'est rendu compte du problème sur mon compte iTunes et l'a résolu sérieusement. Je suis très content. Franchement, chapeau Apple !

Et le problème venait bien des DRM's !

@+

Matthieu


----------



## fmr (23 Août 2008)

Quelqu'un peut-il traduire le message plus haut ?

         Ça m'intéresse...


----------



## laf (26 Août 2008)

J'ai aussi le même problème sur un iPhone V1 officiel Orange avec 4 pauvres applications gratuites (heureusement!), impossible de les ouvrir. Je n'ai aucun morceau de l'iTunes music store (uniquement mes musiques perso) donc, le pb des DRM n'est pas suffisant à expliquer ce souci. 
Ce qui est quand même dingue, c'est que seuls les iPhones officiels sont concernés. Moralité, il vaut mieux en avoir un jailbreaké.

Donc, pas de solution à l'heure actuelle?

PS: j'ai essayé la manip de supprimer une app puis de re-booter l'iPhone, ça donne rien.


----------



## Napoleonsolo3 (26 Août 2008)

Même problème depuis que j'ai fait la mise à jour et rebloqué mon Iphone.
les jailbreakés ne plantent pas!:rose:


----------



## garsducalvados (28 Août 2008)

Bonjour,

J'ai le même problème à savoir que toutes les application que j'ai sur mon Iphone (téléchargé depuis l'APP Store) s'ouvre et se ferme direct. Les autres applications en natif sur l'iphone fonctionne correctement.

Mais le plus étrange c'est que j'ai plus du tout une musique dans la fonction IPOD alors que normalement je dois avoir environs 1600 morceaux.

Ils auraient disparu???


Est ce que quelqu'un peut m'éclairer SVP?

.Matt


----------



## laf (2 Septembre 2008)

Euréka, j'ai trouvé!!!

Sur le forum de support Apple, il y a LA solution, le problème semble venir de iTunes 7.7.1 alors que la version 7.7 est OK.
Donc, voici ce qu'il faut faire, traduit par mes soins : 

1) Sur l'iPhone, dans "réglages" "général" "Réinitialiser" "effacer contenus et réglages" (attention, ça peut être long)

2) Sur le Mac, effacer les fichiers suivants : 
- système/library/Extentions/AppleMobileDevice.kext
- système/library/PrivateFrameworks/DeviceLink.framework
- système/library/PrivateFrameworks/MobileDevice.framework
- library/Receipts/AppleMobileDeviceSupport.pkg
- library/Receipts/iTunesAccess.pkg
- library/Receipts/iTunesX.pkg
- (utilisateur)/Library/iTunes/Device Support (dossier entier)

3) Supprimer l'application iTunes

4) Re-démarrer l'ordi

5) Vider la corbeille

6) Installer iTunes 7.7 (attention pas 7.7.1 et bien sûr pas de mise à jour auto)
Voici le lien : http://ja1me.net/hotness/itunes77.dmg (il faudra peut-être le taper à la main)

7) Brancher l'iPhone

8) Faire une restauration complète ainsi que du firmware 2.0.2

9) Régler l'iPhone comme un nouvel iPhone

10) Récupérer la dernière sauvegarde de votre iPhone

11) Installer les applications

12) Ne plus installer iTunes 7.7.1

ATTENTION :

Sauvegarder impérativement votre bibliothèque iTunes car ces manipulations vont complètement la supprimer.

Pour la retrouver depuis un DDE, lancer iTunes avec la touche "alt" enfoncée, iTunes vous demandera alors quelle dossier choisir.

Voilà, pour moi, ça a marché...


----------



## piquillo (10 Septembre 2008)

Pour moi, l'installation d'iTunes 8.0 semble avoir définitivement réglé le problème.


----------



## laf (10 Septembre 2008)

Tant mieux mais ma prudence m'oblige à encore attendre un peu d'autres retours parce que franchement, là, ça marche très bien chez moi, pas envie de recommencer le binz.


----------



## Lisaraël (20 Novembre 2008)

Bonsoir,

J'ai un petit problème, très gênant, avec mon iPod Touch 2G (16Go).

En effet, les applications tierces, installées via l'AppStore (principalement des petites applis gratuites genre Google Earth, des jeux, etc...; et d'autres payées telles que Things et MySynth), ne se lancent plus sur mon iPod.

Je touche l'icône, l'application essaie de se lancer (je vois le splash quand il y en a un), et puis paf!, retour au menu.

J'ai essayé une restauration depuis iTunes, et rebelotte. Par contre, au moment de la restauration, il m'a indiqué qu'il pourrait restauré une sauvegarde de mon iPod, ce à quoi j'ai dit oui, n'étant pas sûr de mon coup.

Si je tente un formatage complet, en le considérant comme un nouvel iPod dans iTunes, rassurez-moi : je ne devrais pas repayer mes applis ?

L'un d'entre vous a-t-il déjà eu ce problème ? Si oui, l'a-t-il résolu ? Comment ?

Je précise que toutes les applis natives de l'iPod fonctionnent sans soucis (Safari, Mail, etc...).

Merci d'avance.


Edit Khyu : Discussion fusionnée dans le sujet approprié.


----------



## asticotboy (20 Novembre 2008)

Salut.
Ce problème à déjà été traité plusieurs fois il y a quelques mois.
Fais une recherche, il y a plusieurs fils à ce sujet.
Mais a priori, le problème aurait été résolu suite à une mise à jour (j'avais également ce souci sur mon iPhone).
As-tu effectué les mises à jour de ton iPod via iTunes ?


----------



## Lisaraël (20 Novembre 2008)

J'ai fait des recherches et je n'ai rien trouvé avant de poster.

De plus, mon iPod est complètement à jour :S

Argh...


----------



## les_innommables66 (20 Novembre 2008)

As tu essayé le redémarrage avec un appui prolongé de 10 secondes sur les deux boutons de ton ipod ? (et pas un simple arrêt / marche) ?


----------



## Marie0202 (27 Novembre 2008)

Moi aussi j'ai eu ce problème d'applis qui s'ouvrent et qui se ferment sur itouch 2G. Malgré les mises à jour, mon problème ne s'est pas résolu. Ce qui a marché : je télécharge une autre application, et je redémarre mon itouch après, les applis refonctionnent normalement après. 
Je ne sais pas si ce problème est du au fait que je n'ai pas toujours redémarré mon itouch après chaque installation d'une application........ :mouais:
En même temps y'a pas de notice avec les itouch... :sick:


----------



## Macmonamour (29 Juillet 2009)

laf a dit:


> J'ai aussi le même problème sur un iPhone V1 officiel Orange avec 4 pauvres applications gratuites (heureusement!), impossible de les ouvrir. Je n'ai aucun morceau de l'iTunes music store (uniquement mes musiques perso) donc, le pb des DRM n'est pas suffisant à expliquer ce souci.
> Ce qui est quand même dingue, c'est que seuls les iPhones officiels sont concernés. Moralité, il vaut mieux en avoir un jailbreaké.
> 
> Donc, pas de solution à l'heure actuelle?
> ...


J'ai trouvé la solution. Très simple.
Supprimez une des applications qui ne s'ouvrent plus. Réinstallez-la. Toutes les autres applications refonctionnent immédiatement.
A++


----------



## o0mars0o (30 Juillet 2009)

sa ma deja fait ca javait remarquer que je prenait beaucoup de memoire pour aller ouvrir mes applications etant donner que j ai gategorie avec plusieur dossiers de categorie creer les uns dans les autres c peut etre sa.


----------



## Azur19 (28 Mars 2010)

laf , 
peux tu m'aider?
ou supprime-t-on les fichiers sur l'ordinateur??
Je ne sais pas dans quoi cherché !!!


----------



## apple78310 (1 Juillet 2010)

salut a tous, moi aussi j'ai ce problème sur mon mon 3GS 16Go IOS4, mais je ne peut pas supprimer l'application vu que c'est iPod qui ne marche plus( s'ouvre et se referme automatiquement) merci a tous!


----------



## Macuserman (1 Juillet 2010)

Bon, si c'est des applis qui merdent. On réinstalle. Si c'est merdier général, on essaie d'abord de relancer son iPhone, soit en mode hardcore, soit normalement. 

Si ça foire, ayez le réflexe restauration.


----------



## lyra_34 (22 Janvier 2012)

J'ai eu plusieurs fois ce genre de problemes aussi sur l'ipod touch et c'était toujours a cause d'un truc tout con comme par exemple: double clic sur le bouton central et fermer toutes les applis ouvertes parce que ça fait tout beuguer quand trop de choses sont ouvertes.
Ou alors c'etait une erreur de la derniere appli telechargée donc il fallait la supprimer et la réinstaller. Apres y'a aussi des mises a jour a faire ou quoi ..
Voila


----------

